# Sporting Clay range?



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Where is the nearest sporting clays range to Pensacola? Thats excluding the one off quientet. Any others in Baldwin, Mobile, Escambia, Santa Rosa, or Oakaloosa? Looking for a place to do a potential fund raising event. Stay tuned for that though. Still a few months out either way.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*clay*

wilcox exit,I-10 BETWEEN MOBILE +PCOLA. MAX


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

+1. Styx river is a Good range, clays are thrown mechanically by voice command. 2 trap and 2 skeet fields and one five-stand would hold a lot of people. There's also a rifle and pistol range there


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

http://bushycreekclays.com/ north of i65 off hwy 59 in baldwin county.


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

+1 for Bushy Creek if you're talking Sporting and not Skeet. They have a well-maintained course and 5-stand and they do a great job on charity events.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. Im looking specifically for sporting clays range not skeet or trap.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

http://www.shoalriver.com/


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

X-10 for Styx river the people that work there are awesome and its by far the closest to Pensacola with a nice setup and store if need be. Clean fields and respectful employees makes for a good day of shooting


----------

